# can't believe I did this



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Went with a friend to the apple Store to pick up her long awaited ipad.  We were
greeted with super friendly people.  The young man said "are you both here to pick
up your ipads?  I said no, but if you have an extra one back there I will take it...
GUESS WHAT?? Sure enough I got one!!!  My friend was fuming cause she has
been waiting awhile and I just walk in a get one.  LOL.... Now what do I do  
Never thought about getting one but........here it sits...


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

ROTFL - that sounds like something I'd do.

Well, if you decide you don't want it, you could sell it on an international ebay site for more than you paid for it, probably


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's why I'm avoiding the apple store!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats on your iPad! You'll learn to love it quickly, I'm sure, like i did. There are some great threads in the Apple section here on KB to get you started.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Were these 3G units?  Because the WiFi-only models are pretty easy to get.  I ordered 6 of them on the third (not for myself, obviously), and they were delivered on the 10th.

Now the 3G I ordered the next day (the 4th), on the other hand, is scheduled to arrive on July 9th, so they're having a bit of trouble keeping them in stock.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered my 3G last Sunday and have a scheduled delivery date of June 24th. I am getting anxious!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in an Apple store on Tuesday.  When I got there in the morning, there were no iPads of any kind.  When I came back after lunch, they had a 32GB 3G (among others) I could have bought...a shipment had come in.  If there had been a 64GB 3G I might have been tempted...

Congratulations on your iPad, you'll love it1

Betsy


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats!  You ARE pretty lucky to have found one just like that...finding one is difficult without having to order it and wait.  

So what do you think of it so far?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

It was fate and you should never ignore fate  .


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL- maybe it is fate, don't know but so far I am liking it.  Its really 
different for me because I don't even have an iphone so this touchscreen
stuff is new to me (even though I have an HP touchsmart, its way different)
The one I bought is the 16g- nothing fancy, but considering I was really just
out to get a cup of java, I think I did well.  The first thing I did was order
a medge purple cover.  I now understand why people say this is no threat to
Kindle as my "Arthur" will always be my reader of choice.  I really thought about selling
it but maybe not so much now.  After all, I have a purple cover coming.LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOLOLOL...um, congratulations?  

Hate to add to your ... misery? ... but I too thought that it would never displace my Kindle as my primary reader.  I managed to hold onto that thought for all of a week!

(The Kindle did come out to play for a few hours this weekend.  It was the first time in a month I did any real reading on her.  Boy, is she ever tiny and light!)

Seriously though, give your new playmate time and I think you'll find that you made the right decision after all.  These guys are incredibly powerful tools, and you may, like most of us, find they integrate really well into your lifestyle.  If not, you have 14 days to return it (though you'll pay a restocking fee) or you can sell it--they're still selling pretty well on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Fate is a wonderful thing. Enjoy! I never thought it would come even close to replacing my laptop, but now my MacBook Pro is just a Photoshop and World of Warcraft machine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my iPad since April, and I still do most of my reading on my Kindle--so light, and the battery lasts so long and I can read it in bright sun....

Betsy


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Its a done deal...  This baby is NOT being sold or sent back...It is sitting right here on the
kitchen table next to my Kindle.  I already love it.  Searching the boards for the best apps.
I am still thinking I will continue to read most of my books on my Kindle, but ask me again
tomorrow..  LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My prediction is that you will love it so much, you'll want to upgrade to a 32 or 64 gb.    My biggest problem now is that I have so many apps I can't get around to all of them!

Glad you took the plunge and are enjoying it!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

PadGadget is a great site to learn about the newest iPad apps (in addition to Kindleboards, of course).  Also, remember that you can download the Kindle app on your iPad and try reading an e-book in that manner... that way you won't feel like you're TOTALLY cheating on your Kindle, lol.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I did download the kindle app and so far don't care to read my books on the ipad.  I think I don't like the fact that on the ipad its too easy to turn the page by accident.  Thanks for the heads up on Padgadget...  I am heading over there right now...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You can get Words with Friends and play with some of our KB members.
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bought my daughter Megan's iPad, and love it. I've found that it nearly takes the place of my laptop,  but doesn't quite do that because of the lack of ability to play Flash applications on webpages. I love having my iPad on my lap while I sit in my living room of an evening, and have also found that recipes display nicely on it, so I can use it in my kitchen. (Much better to read recipes on than my beloved Kindle, which I don't really want around food anyway.)  My iPad is only 16 GB WiFi, and, had I bought it myself, would have been 64 GB and 3G. I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need 3G since I have wifi here in my home, nor do I need a larger iPad, as I don't really need to keep all of my music and favorite videos/tv shows/movies on both it and my iPhone.

I think you'll love your new toy as much as I do mine. I hope so, anyway. It will never take the place of my Kindle, though, for reading, as I find the e-ink to be much easier on my eyes.


----------

